
Being the Ben Folds of your Niche - omarish
http://yeahsystems.com/blog/?p=6
======
domp
HA! this is funny cause my co-founder made up a phrase like this but used
Nirvana as the band. Create something that makes the industry readjust to you
while I guess trying to avoid early death. I dunno he has some whole
manifesto.

Nice thoughts though and Ben Folds is great.

------
vlad
That's a very great perspective. I want to be the Ben Folds of my niche.

